# Paco



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

This is Paco, he is a pied. If you can tell the gender that would be great.



















And here's his cage:


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Aww Paco is a cutie looks like my Ollie  there is no way to visually sex a pied but I think you said he does talk says his name etc... so he would definetly be a male.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Pied are hard. The darkness of the head/cheeks doesn't matter with them. If he is talking then male...If I had to take a wild guess without knowing he talks..male.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is cute  I would guess male. But if he does not talk/tweet alot I would say female. Spike is a pied and he still has some grey on his face.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks. Yes he can talk, he can say Paco, pretty boy, pretty good boy, hello hello hello, bye bye, night night, and no.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Paco's gorgeous and if he's saying that much then he's definitely a boy!


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks, so it's a boy. 

Also, the rescue is sending me two budgies, two cockatiels and two conures, I need names for the cockatiels (Don't know the genders) I was thinking Kira for a girl..and I had a link for hawiian names but I lost it! 

Oh I found the site. I also like Hawika, it means "beloved".


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

here is a link for you 
http://www.geocities.com/~olelo/wl-petnames.html


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

with my pied she's got bars on the under side of her tail, that you can see very well, and i was told that's how you tell the females on the mutations you can't just look at and tell if it's male or female, my female white face has those same bars, and so does my pearls and my one i'm not sure what she is lol


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh thanks everyone! I made another thread about the names for them.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> with my pied she's got bars on the under side of her tail, that you can see very well, and i was told that's how you tell the females on the mutations you can't just look at and tell if it's male or female, my female white face has those same bars, and so does my pearls and my one i'm not sure what she is lol


It doesn't work on pieds...Ziggy still has bars and he's had his molt.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Ollie has been through a molt as well and still has his bars, It is visually impossible to sex a pied male and female both look alike, sexing a pied by the bars is not accurate as males can retain them as well


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Tiki, he is so cute!!


----------

